# How long did it take you after loss to get BFP?



## Bride2b

Hi Ladies

My mind is consumed with thoughts of TTC again once I get the all clear. I just want to know how long it took for you to get BFP after your loss?

(I lost my baby boy at 19 weeks last Mon night - all I can think of is that I want him so badly & want to be pregnant again soooooooo desperately as I hope it will take the pain away a bit)

Want to start compiling some stats in my mind to keep me going......

:thumbup:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm sorry for your loss:hugs:

I lost my baby girl at 23 weeks in June last year, six months later I conceived again at the beginning of this year however I miscarried at 8 weeks in February. Nine months after that I conceived again - I'm 11 weeks now and so far, so good.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Bride2b

Hi I'm Louise said:


> I'm sorry for your loss:hugs:
> 
> I lost my baby girl at 23 weeks in June last year, six months later I conceived again at the beginning of this year however I miscarried at 8 weeks in February. Nine months after that I conceived again - I'm 11 weeks now and so far, so good.
> 
> I hope that helps.

I'm so sorry for you loss Louise :hugs: but I wish you a very H&H 9 months with this little one.

Thats great you replied, just need to focus on this to keep me going..xx

Anyone else?x


----------



## Sparkern

I'm so sorry for your loss. I found out at my 12 week scan that I'd lost my baby and had d and c three days later (Aug 28th 2011). I am now nine weeks pregant after getting my bfp first month after my periods resumed (found out th Oct I was pregnant again). It's really helped to ease my pain but I'm much more anxious this time around. Good luck hon xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi there,
I'm so sorry for your loss, and that you were so far along :( And sorry to you other ladies as well. 

MC was Sept 3 at almost 11 weeks
D&C Sept 4
first period on Oct 6 
we got the go-ahead and started trying on Oct 17th and conceived that week. 

So it was about 8 weeks after


----------



## kayleigh89

Hey hunni,

First of all sorry for everyone's losss <3 xxx

I lost my Angel in may at 24 weeks,had a PM done on him :(
We waited for the results and then i finally got caught the 1st month trying thank god i did though because it took me 2 n 1/2 yrs to get caught with my Angel :(

Big hugs n gl all! xxx


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Hi hun, so sorry to hear of your loss. 

I had a complete mc in May this year, baby was about 7 or 8 weeks. 

We didn't bother waiting to get a period and as soon as eveyrthing passed, and we felt up to it, we just went back to NTNP. I didn't really think I would get preggers immediately, but 3 weeks later.... BFP !

On the plus side, it really has helped me by getting pregnant straight away. The only negative is that up til 16-18 weeks I worried an awful awful lot about mc'ing or something going wrong with this pg. Even today I still worry some, but as time goes by Im learning to be more relaxed and have faith. 

I hope that helps you hun! xx


----------



## Bride2b

Sparkern, Lauren10 & BeachyBronzer- sorry for what happened, its never easy no matter how far along or how you find out. BUT huge congrats on your pregnancies & falling so soon after! x

Kayleigh89 - I cant imagine losing at 24 weeks, I hoped and prayed I could keep my little one in cooking till 24 weeks after my waters broke as then I thought there is a small chance. Its horrible having to give birth & walk out of labour ward without your little treasure. But again, its GREAT you got caught so soon after...

Its so encouraging ladies that you have all fallen so soon after the heartbreak, its really amazing....it gives me so much hope! I just want Christmas to come and go, so its the new year so we can start again. I sound like a total bah humbug!!!!

PLease keep your success stories coming - its so brilliant to hear!xxx


----------



## kayleigh89

Kayleigh89 - I cant imagine losing at 24 weeks, I hoped and prayed I could keep my little one in cooking till 24 weeks after my waters broke as then I thought there is a small chance. Its horrible having to give birth & walk out of labour ward without your little treasure. But again, its GREAT you got caught so soon after...

Awww yeh hunni was terrible :( i knew something wasnt right though as i felt really run down,i am gettin a lot of help though this time round :)

Advise tho hunni...Dont try just let it happen :)

When are u starting TTC? xxxx


----------



## Ibelieve.PTC

I had a stillbirth in June and found out last month that I was pregnant again so it was five months


----------



## confusedprego

we got our first BFP July 4th and I found out at almost 8 weeks the baby had died at approximately 6.5 weeks, had a D&C just passed 9 weeks on august 10th. 

took me 41 days to get my first period. 
Our doctor suggested waiting one more cycle before trying again which took 32 days. 
We caught on the first cycle trying. 

We also caught the first cycle trying the first time we got pregnant straight off the pill. 

Hope this helps!! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Bride2b

kayleigh89 said:


> Advise tho hunni...Dont try just let it happen :)
> 
> When are u starting TTC? xxxx

Thanks hun, we will wait to try again once we've had the follow up consultant appointment and to get the all clear, which will be mid January as they said it'll be in 6-8 weeks.

I will definately just let it happen. When we were TTC I think we were trying too hard & it didnt happen, once we decided to give it a break until after our wedding, I fell pregnant.

x


----------



## lizbif

I had a stillbirth at 23 weeks this past June 2 due to a cord accident. I had to deliver the baby and have a d&c after bc my placenta would not come out. I got my BFP om my first round of femara, 3 months after my loss. Due June 4, 2012.


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks for replying, sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: but many congrats on the little one your cooking! Again its good to hear of another pregnancy so soon after xx


----------



## kayleigh89

Bride2b said:


> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> Advise tho hunni...Dont try just let it happen :)
> 
> When are u starting TTC? xxxx
> 
> Thanks hun, we will wait to try again once we've had the follow up consultant appointment and to get the all clear, which will be mid January as they said it'll be in 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I will definately just let it happen. When we were TTC I think we were trying too hard & it didnt happen, once we decided to give it a break until after our wedding, I fell pregnant.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeh hunni took me plenty of attempts to get our angel :( but we had a HSG and conceived straight away after.....This pregnancy wasnt even thought about we said just let it happen.

Keep me updated babes,and have some fun :) xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks hun, what is HSG if you dont mind me asking?

Its so lovely to see you are 17 weeks.....has being pregnant helped come to terms with your loss? I dont expect that any pregnancy can replace a lost one, but I would hope that being pregnant would give you something positive to focus on.x


----------



## kayleigh89

Bride2b said:


> Thanks hun, what is HSG if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Its so lovely to see you are 17 weeks.....has being pregnant helped come to terms with your loss? I dont expect that any pregnancy can replace a lost one, but I would hope that being pregnant would give you something positive to focus on.x

A HSG babes is a tube that goes up into ur cervix and lets out fluid into ur follopian tubes to either see if there clear or blocked,i had a little blockage which would of been a blood clot.

Erm.....pregnancy hasnt helped me with my Angel as everyday is a bonus and everyday is a big milestone also can be very hard,im very worried at min as im approaching 20 onwards weeks as i still havent felt movement with this pregnancy and its almost time since i did with my Angel. :(

But all i can say babes is that its a new pregnancy and a new baby and i have to keep positive for me and bubs also the OH.

Do you have facebook hunni maybe we could chat more?? xxxx

PM me xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Hi Hun,thanks for answering,I keep searching for answers and research every medical term to see if any of the symptoms are what I had when I lost my baby.

Thanks for sharing with me....I'm rubbish on here & don't know how to PM someone! 

It's great that you are pregnant & the chances of anything terrible happening again are so small,but it must be terrifying! I know I will be when we get a chance to try again. I'd love to stay in touch as I think words from someone that understands what u have been through are so much more encouraging xx

Any other ladies out there who can answer how long it took them....I would appreciate it. I don't want to put my eggs in one basket & assume it will happen quickly once we can try again....but I'm desperate to hang on to the fact that I will be pregnant again soon 

Xx


----------



## kayleigh89

Bride2b said:


> Hi Hun,thanks for answering,I keep searching for answers and research every medical term to see if any of the symptoms are what I had when I lost my baby.
> 
> Thanks for sharing with me....I'm rubbish on here & don't know how to PM someone!
> 
> It's great that you are pregnant & the chances of anything terrible happening again are so small,but it must be terrifying! I know I will be when we get a chance to try again. I'd love to stay in touch as I think words from someone that understands what u have been through are so much more encouraging xx
> 
> Any other ladies out there who can answer how long it took them....I would appreciate it. I don't want to put my eggs in one basket & assume it will happen quickly once we can try again....but I'm desperate to hang on to the fact that I will be pregnant again soon
> 
> Xx

Can i just add hunni,my sister in law had a miscariage at 16 weeks and happily conceived straight after xx


----------



## peteradamelle

3 months x


----------



## dragonflies

I'm so sorry for all your losses. I lost my 3rd baby in February, I was absolutely devistated - got pregnant after my next period in March, this time she was a sticky bean and I am just waiting for D-day! I'd actually just had my apt with obs&gyn when I realised I was pregnant again - we hadn't specifically tried that month because of how distressed I was! I've found it healing, but also I think more nervous than others I know who had straightforward pregnancies and sailed through the whole thing.. 
Hugs xox


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats hun....its great, and looks like bubba could be here for Christmas from your ticker. Hope it all goes well.
xx


----------



## tu123

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I concieved our daughter a few weeks after my 8 wk MC. MC beginning of DEcember, BFP, beginning of Feb.

This year my BOvum didnt pass till 15 weeks and it took 5 mths before i even ovulated. But that is extreme.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I MC on Nov.10 (at 7 Weeks)
Ovulated Two weeks later
And got my BFP on Dec 10 (On the one month anniversary of my MC)

I think my little June Bug must have been helping me from heaven :angel:


----------



## ami1985

hugs to all u ladies who have lost..im waiting for my firs AF when this horrible event finishes so ill try in about 5 weeks ish depending on my cycles xxxx


----------



## Bride2b

BabyBumpLove said:


> I MC on Nov.10 (at 7 Weeks)
> Ovulated Two weeks later
> And got my BFP on Dec 10 (On the one month anniversary of my MC)
> 
> I think my little June Bug must have been helping me from heaven :angel:

Cor blimey lady you dont hang around!:xmas13: Congrats on the BFP so soon after such a sad time! xx


----------



## Bride2b

ami1985 said:


> hugs to all u ladies who have lost..im waiting for my firs AF when this horrible event finishes so ill try in about 5 weeks ish depending on my cycles xxxx

I'm waiting too for my AF, thought I had finished bleeding after my mc but its still there just about! I wish it would go away!!!! It is just a waiting game. I started this thread really as a bit of hope for all of us who want to get straight back into ttc, so far people have had great success! Just hope its the same for us. We ttc for almost a year before we got our bfp and its so cruel we got to 19 weeks when it all ended x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Bride2b said:


> BabyBumpLove said:
> 
> 
> I MC on Nov.10 (at 7 Weeks)
> Ovulated Two weeks later
> And got my BFP on Dec 10 (On the one month anniversary of my MC)
> 
> I think my little June Bug must have been helping me from heaven :angel:
> 
> Cor blimey lady you dont hang around!:xmas13: Congrats on the BFP so soon after such a sad time! xxClick to expand...

HA HA Thanks! No messing around for this lady :haha:


----------



## missparker

So sorry for your loss, I had a missed miscarriage but concieved again a year later (now 4 weeks pregnant) but wasnt trying or preventing, But the month I started charting my cycle properly was the month I concieved again x


----------



## Tanzibar83

hope I can post on this thread i a few weeks and say "mc 13\12\2011 - BFP again Jan 2012" would be a lovely dream come true.


----------



## lizziedripping

We began ttc on cycle 3 after our m/c and conceived on cycle 4 in November. I also had an early chemical pregnancy in March and conceived the first cycle after that loss but went on to miscarry :( I gave myself a few months before ttc this time because my first period after the m/c was very heavy and full of clots and I still felt aneamic - wanted my uterus to be fit and healthy. I fear that this pregnancy too is doomed to failure tho - just don't feel pregnant yet :(. I am 38 and don't seem to have an issue ttc, making them stick is more problematic! You should be fine hun, in my experience a pregnancy (even if it is lost) makes you more fertile for several months afterwards xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Hey lizzydripping, your little gang are so cute! Sorry to hear about the losses you have had. I hope this little one it a sticky one xx

Thanks for replying xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Likewise bride2b, I am so sorry for the loss of you lo :hugs: Praying for your bfp and sticky bean too hun. 

Incidentally my second child was born at 24wks due to suspected incompetent cervix, have they said why you lost your lo? Did you go into labour or deliver him without any contractions? thought maybe I might be able to help for any future pregnancies you might have :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Had mmc at 10 weeks in september, just got bfp, so 2 cycles xx


----------



## Bride2b

lizziedripping said:


> Likewise bride2b, I am so sorry for the loss of you lo :hugs: Praying for your bfp and sticky bean too hun.
> 
> Incidentally my second child was born at 24wks due to suspected incompetent cervix, have they said why you lost your lo? Did you go into labour or deliver him without any contractions? thought maybe I might be able to help for any future pregnancies you might have :hugs: xxx

I had stomach pains which were bearable but uncomfortable then all of a sudden I had a few rounds of terrible pain (now I know we're contractions) then my waters broke,it all stopped for a few hours then the pains started again,gradually getting worse until proper contractions & I delivered him. I find out on 9 th jan (hopefully) what happened as this is our consultants appointment. I am sure it was IC personally (I had the loop procedure on my cervix a few years ago too). Does this sound like it could be IC? Thanks xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi sweet - given that you had a loop procedure done, I am almost certain you might have IC. Tragic a condition tho it is for many women, it is a strictly mechanical issue which can be fixed. I had an elective cerclage in my twin pregnancy, and tho my cervix looked very floppy and week as early as 12wks in, I made it to 38wks with 16Ibs of baby on board. the stitches when placed early are brilliant hun.

Your contractions may well have begun long after your cervix had begun to funnel and dilate silently, and possibly allowed infection in which then triggers PTL (a very common pattern with IC). Many Doctors are unwilling to diagnose IC because it isn't always clear. Push for a stitch if you can, and come and join us over in gestational complications where we have a dedicated IC thread full of lovely ladies who have been where you are, and are now holding their healthy babies in their arms :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

That's hun for your wise words,they did test for infection & I have my consultants appointment on 9 th Jan so hopefully I might get answers. I had already decided that I am going to be very forceful about a stitch next time round as I am so sure that an IC caused this. I will make sure that it's put on my notes/plan at that appointment. Will let you know how I get on...possibly on that thread you mentioned. I did look on that thread in the week and had a bit of a read. I hope to be able to keep posting on here in the near future as I hope to be pregnant again in the near future xx


----------



## Mrskg

I had a mmc 10th July x bfp sept 19th chemical 23rd x bfp oct 15th chemical 23rd x af in nov an I'm now 4wks pregnant I feel really positive this time an lovely dark lines which I never got with chemicals x got everything crossed for you xxxx so sorry for your loss x


----------

